# What do you say about the 48" all gas double oven: Wolf, Thermador and Bertazzoni? Need some know a



## katherine kirby (Apr 12, 2013)

I am getting to remodel my kitchen after 24 yrs./  Hip hip Horray!!!  I am looking at 48" ranges and have narrowed my decision to

all gas - its complicated not NO dual fuel.

48" double oven ranges

Wolf - 8 burners - would have gone for the 4 burner with french cook top but Wolf no longer makes this

Bertazzoni - Pro series

Thermador 

Blue Star RNB - 4 burner with french cook top.

Kindly tell me of your experience with any of these ranges or what you know about them.  I live in NYC and the quality of service has to be considered very seriously.

I know that the Bert does not have all burners able to go to 18K btu's as the Wolf does and has only one burner at 15Kbtu's.

Thank you all!


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

Katherine,

Great question! A kitchen remodel is always so daunting especially when you are trying to pick out the right equipment. I have cooking on most of all these products and it looks like you are looking for a feature rich appliance that will allow you to produce all kinds of culinary creations.

With me it comes down to Wolf and Thermador because both are fantastic quality products that really rock in the kitchen. I like the 8 burner Wolf, but I think there is a little better options out there especially for someone who cooks.

Look into the Thermador Pro Grand Steam Range: Link attached http://www.thermador.com/cooking/ra...-grand-commercial-depth-dual-fuel-steam-range

This thing is a hoss and destroys anything that is on the market. First of all you were talking about burners. This has 6, 18,000 BTU burners and one that is 22,000 BTU, which is rockingly hot. You can effectively use this as a wok burner for a small wok. It also has a griddle that is thermostat controlled. I love that because you not only get a griddle, which is consistent and even but you can use it like a kinda sorta french top. Turn it down to 200 and hold sauce or soups, or crank it up to cook on. You gain functionality without loosing two burners. It also has a grill attachment that is great for quick things like burgers, fish, shrimp, etc... Also, 4 burners have extra low, which will soon to be one of your favorite functions of the stove top. I can melt chocolate right on the stove top without burning it.

Onto the ovens. One of them is just a regular convection oven, pretty standard. The other one is a combi steam oven, which is awesome! you can do all steam, all convection, or steam convection. You will get better product out of this oven and it will be like transporting a little restaurant into your kitchen. It will soon to be your most used piece of equipment in the kitchen. I won't go into all of its features, but just know you will get a better product for most all things. Once again, you gain functionality, but do not loose a convection oven.

It also has a warming drawer built into the range, which is nice.

Finally, they are running a promotion that if you buy the range you get a free dishwasher, and a rockin dishwasher at that. If you buy refrigeration too, you get the hood and blower free. Awesome deal! http://www.thermador.com/about/promotions

Let me know if you need anymore help or elaboration on anything. Do not want to talk your ear off on one post.

Robbie


----------



## katherine kirby (Apr 12, 2013)

Dear Robbie, Thank you for answering and in such a thoughtful manner.  We live in an Apt. and I think we may have some venting issues if the range can produce x amount of heat etc.  The Thermador is beautiful - has a bit of a inside the cockpit of a jet plane look to it, which I like.  

Just waiting to see what the contractor says about what is possible or not where I live.


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

Katherine Kirby said:


> Dear Robbie, Thank you for answering and in such a thoughtful manner. We live in an Apt. and I think we may have some venting issues if the range can produce x amount of heat etc. The Thermador is beautiful - has a bit of a inside the cockpit of a jet plane look to it, which I like.
> 
> Just waiting to see what the contractor says about what is possible or not where I live.


You are welcome, see if they can do an inline blower to the roof, or you can do a recirculating vent hood only drop the range, do a range top single wall oven, with a steam and warming drawer. It looks like a triple wall setup, but it is three cuts instead of one. If you need more advice you can private message me and I can give you my number if you would like to talk, whatever is most helpful. Take care and good luck! P.S. there is a lot of different options that Thermador has for a high rise kitchen style. If you want to go more feature rich but less product, think about a brand called Gaggenau. It is what I recommend for a lot of high rises with small kitchens and limited venting, they have some unique options that are really cool. Also, think about induction. Thermador makes a freedom induction, and Gaggenau makes a full induction, both very similar. Awesome option for all the super charged heat without having all the residual heat go up into the space. Gas is about 35% efficient, induction is about 99%. Look into the Vario by Gaggenau, you can customize your components to full utilize your space and ventilation and can do a mixture of induction, gas, griddle etc.... http://www.gaggenau.com/us/category/cooking

Robbie


----------



## katherine kirby (Apr 12, 2013)

I will ask about the in line blower to the roof.  I cannot have electric ovens.  I will stay with gas and I need 2 ovens.  I already have 2 gas ovens (old GE's) that I really use and will replace with a range.  I am looking at other all gas ranges.  The interior, re circ hood, vent is what I will need to use my architect says but I will ask about that in line blower to the roof>  We are the second to the last apartment to the roof but the roof top is also someon'e roof top terrace so I don't know (probably not) if I can have any venting up there.  I wil have to ask out upstairs neighbor but she has 1 electric oven and a full scale cooktop.  

Thank you!!


----------

